#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新龍報到 !

## Distant_Dragon

哈囉各位 ~ 之前有注意到這個站但是一直沒能加入 ! 希望大家多多關照 ~ ^^

還有我的設定是龍族, 算是水屬性 ~ 比較符合我的個性, 優柔寡斷(挑東西會挑到店員倆共(台語)), 有時冷冽

(如果你很壞,呵呵),但大部分很和順就像水一樣, 與世無爭 ~ 附屬性是光 (愛好和平/共和/道德, 但是自己確很

少做到, 哈哈哈 XD, 這點也不適用在殺龍/獵龍者 !), 自己想像中的龍族是愛好和平的, 雖然有時候很暴躁 (體

內有火焰肝火比較大咩).

很小就很愛龍族, 現在還是, 現在強烈一點(到達你可能無法想像的 --- 睡覺需要抱龍的娃娃入睡 ! 但是超級熱 

...), 感覺人生和龍族深深地交織在一起, 如果沒有意外會一直需要龍族的陪伴(迷之龍 : 誰要陪你啊, Rawr (噴

火)!!! XDD), 然後我有一定年紀(25了...), 但是我還是有赤子之心 !! 大家可以叫我 Sworn / Dragonsworn / 

Draggie 都可 ~ (再次展現優柔寡斷, 名字也一大堆...).

平常也喜歡畫畫, 聽音樂, 寫寫龍族的東西, 特別是在心情不好的時候, 常常藉由龍族抒發情緒. 然後我是高雄

人, 如果有高雄的愛龍者/獸友可以邀我出來歐, 不論是你心情不好或單純無聊 ^^ (題外話 : 我記得之前在 

youtube 好像有看到有人穿獸衣...(迷之龍 : ㄟㄟ甚麼獸衣阿, 很難聽又引人遐想耶, 是 fursuit !!), 更正, 是 

fursuit XD, 在台北, 高雄這麼純樸我還真的沒看過, 或者可能是因為我不常出門孤陋寡聞哈哈. 

最後希望大家都可以開開心心地度過每一天, 然後快快樂樂地在論壇自由揮灑自己的想法和心情 ^^

再次題外話(迷之龍 : 很煩耶, 那麼多題外話 !! XD), 有人知道怎麼換大頭貼嗎 ?? 我真的不太會弄, 還請點解 ....

----------


## 傲斯頓

Sworn 你好~
歡迎來到樂園~
龍族名單增添一位w(拿出一個捲軸

我是傲斯頓, 我是隻鱷魚喔~0w0/

在發文或回文時要盡量避免注音呦~
換大頭貼的話可以點最上方的"用戶控制台"→慢慢找左邊有個"編輯個性頭像"再來應該都會了吧w

再次歡迎你來到樂園喔0w0

對了, 如果有獸推薦來聊天室的話請三思www

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> Sworn 你好~
> 歡迎來到樂園~
> 龍族名單增添一位w(拿出一個捲軸
> 
> 在發文或回文時要盡量避免注音呦~


我可以借看卷軸嗎 ? (被打)

感謝提醒注音文, 這四方皆準的通則, 完全忘了 ~!

----------


## 烈焰獸

Distant_Dragon 你好我是烈焰獸 OWO我也是龍喔(正確來說是數碼寶貝V仔獸裝甲進化型)不過還是歡迎加入狼樂喔 :jcdragon-hi: (又有龍龍來陪伴我了 :jcdragon-want:

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> Distant_Dragon 你好我是烈焰獸 OWO我也是龍喔(正確來說是數碼寶貝V仔獸裝甲進化型)不過還是歡迎加入狼樂喔(又有龍龍來陪伴我了


嗨嗨 !! 很高興認識你歐 ^^, 以後互相多多照顧優 ! Rawr ~! :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 藍尼

龍你好~俺也是隻龍www

歡迎來到樂園嘎~這裡獸們都很友善的~(吧(?

無聊的話可以到我這串門子一下www雖然也沒啥東西(?

總之就是歡迎啦~版上很多好看的都可以去看呦，聊天室也可以進去跟大家聊聊
((只是我比較常在文學版就是了 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> 龍你好~俺也是隻龍www
> 
> 歡迎來到樂園嘎~這裡獸們都很友善的~(吧(?
> 
> 無聊的話可以到我這串門子一下www雖然也沒啥東西(?
> 
> 總之就是歡迎啦~版上很多好看的都可以去看呦，聊天室也可以進去跟大家聊聊
> ((只是我比較常在文學版就是了


以後多多指教阿藍尼 ~~ Rawr !!  :jcdragon-spin1: 

你是說文學版嗎 ? 還是到 FA 串門子 ? 我最近很閒應該會常看到我 ~ ! ^^

----------


## 藍尼

> 以後多多指教阿藍尼 ~~ Rawr !! 
> 
> 你是說文學版嗎 ? 還是到 FA 串門子 ? 我最近很閒應該會常看到我 ~ ! ^^


FA我幾乎都只看不發的www應該也很少吧

----------


## 卡斯特

Distant_Dragon你好，我是卡斯特，叫我卡滋就好w
歡迎來到狼樂唷~
龍龍又多了一隻了XDD

是說Distant_Dragon的頭相應該是訓龍高手中的沒牙吧?
超可愛的0w0

很高興認識你，還請多多指教~
(聊天室危險又好玩唷www(?

----------


## 月光銀牙

安安! Distant_Dragon

我是最友善的銀牙(大誤

歡迎來狼之樂園

要多多注意板龜喔

P.S.頭像似乎是沒牙?

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

Distant_Dragon你好~  

我是天祈貓咪~

沒事的話來戳我咬我或是聊天都可以唷OWO~~~

那麼祝你在這邊玩的愉快~~~

----------


## 黑倫

Distant_Dragon你好~ 歡迎來到樂園www
我是老虎黑倫OwO//
你頭圖沒牙 帥帥>w<
有空歡迎來聊天室www

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> Distant_Dragon你好，我是卡斯特，叫我卡滋就好w
> 歡迎來到狼樂唷~
> 龍龍又多了一隻了XDD
> 
> 是說Distant_Dragon的頭相應該是訓龍高手中的沒牙吧?
> 超可愛的0w0
> 
> 很高興認識你，還請多多指教~
> (聊天室危險又好玩唷www(?


對壓是沒牙 ~ 他還蠻可愛的, 之前有一陣子超迷他 XD

聊天室都是幾點比較多人啊 ?

很高興認識你歐 ^^




> 安安! Distant_Dragon
> 
> 我是最友善的銀牙(大誤
> 
> 歡迎來狼之樂園
> 
> 要多多注意板龜喔
> 
> P.S.頭像似乎是沒牙?


恩恩從你手上的武器看起來八九不離十你的確很友善 (誤) XD

好低我會注意 ^^

對壓是沒牙, 超可愛的 ~




> Distant_Dragon你好~  
> 
> 我是天祈貓咪~
> 
> 沒事的話來戳我咬我或是聊天都可以唷OWO~~~
> 
> 那麼祝你在這邊玩的愉快~~~


okok謝謝天祈貓咪 ^^

話說我也頗愛貓, 蠻喜歡挪威森林貓和阿比西尼亞貓, 我以前都會看貓咪 101 呵呵




> Distant_Dragon你好~  
> 
> 我是天祈貓咪~
> 
> 沒事的話來戳我咬我或是聊天都可以唷OWO~~~
> 
> 那麼祝你在這邊玩的愉快~~~


okok謝謝天祈貓咪 ^^

話說我也頗愛貓, 蠻喜歡挪威森林貓和阿比西尼亞貓, 我以前都會看貓咪 101 呵呵

要怎麼玩啊 ? 哪邊可以玩嗎 ? 我沒有園區說明書或地圖 XD




> Distant_Dragon你好~ 歡迎來到樂園www
> 我是老虎黑倫OwO//
> 你頭圖沒牙 帥帥>w<
> 有空歡迎來聊天室www


謝謝黑倫 ~ (是因為台語的黑輪嗎 ?)

很高興認識你 ^^

謝謝你對他的厚愛和誇獎 ~ 哈哈

----------


## JOL busin

Hi    Distant_Dragon 
我是狐狸、阿普、歡迎來到樂園
這裡大家都很親切喔（（（（（（是吧？
多去聊天室就可以快速認識大家
最後、祝你玩的開心

PS、喜歡沒牙+1>w<
還有....沒事不要舔我ww只是單純不喜歡那種感覺而已XD

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> Hi    Distant_Dragon 
> 我是狐狸、阿普、歡迎來到樂園
> 這裡大家都很親切喔（（（（（（是吧？
> 多去聊天室就可以快速認識大家
> 最後、祝你玩的開心
> 
> PS、喜歡沒牙+1>w<
> 還有....沒事不要舔我ww只是單純不喜歡那種感覺而已XD


哈囉 foxy 阿普 ! 謝謝你的熱切歡迎 ^^

事實上, 我覺得沒有人討厭沒牙 !! 哈哈

----------


## JOL busin

那個.......fox.    &    foxy.  意思好像不一樣喔？：3

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> 那個.......fox.    &    foxy.  意思好像不一樣喔？：3


真的嗎 ? 我以為 foxy 是 fox 的可愛版 ? 就像 dog -> doggy, cat -> kitty, dragon -> draggy ?

如果真的要講就是比較可愛囉 XD

沒有要冒犯你的意思 ~~ 只是習慣用 ~ 哈哈

----------


## 獅虎 - Noir

Distant_Dragon你好~ 我是獅虎 看來龍越來越多隻ww
歡迎喔~
請多多指教嚕

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> Distant_Dragon你好~ 我是獅虎 看來龍越來越多隻ww
> 歡迎喔~
> 請多多指教嚕


嗨嗨 ~~ 請多多指教, 往後有勞照顧了 ^^

----------


## Norya.Polaris

Distant_Dragon你好OWO///
我叫做諾雅，是一隻詭異的花豹(????((踹飛
歡迎來到狼樂OWO/////

很開心>W<狼樂又多了一支新龍了>W<///(???(踹死W
是說Distant_Dragon的頭像是沒牙耶WWWW
沒牙超可愛超萌WWW(????我超愛沒牙的WWWW

總之有任何問題或是需要幫忙的地方歡迎提出OWO///
這裡的獸們都很友善的喲OWO///

祝你在狼樂過得開心>W<///

----------


## 萊洛克

Sworn 你好!
我是萊洛克，可叫"小萊"或是"小洛"。
歡迎來到樂園0w0!
發現喜歡毛毛裝的龍0w0
之前的仿畫讓我對你有印象了，也請多指教!!

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> Sworn 你好!
> 我是萊洛克，可叫"小萊"或是"小洛"。
> 歡迎來到樂園0w0!
> 發現喜歡毛毛裝的龍0w0
> 之前的仿畫讓我對你有印象了，也請多指教!!


嗨嗨萊洛克 ~! 以後請多多照顧 ^^ 

我其實蠻喜歡的但是發覺那東西穿起來在南部可能會熱死人 =口=|||




> Distant_Dragon你好OWO///
> 我叫做諾雅，是一隻詭異的花豹(????((踹飛
> 歡迎來到狼樂OWO/////
> 
> 很開心>W<狼樂又多了一支新龍了>W<///(???(踹死W
> 是說Distant_Dragon的頭像是沒牙耶WWWW
> 沒牙超可愛超萌WWW(????我超愛沒牙的WWWW
> 
> 總之有任何問題或是需要幫忙的地方歡迎提出OWO///
> ...


哈囉諾雅 ~ 很高興認識你 ^^
我覺得你的花豹看起來超正點的耶, 也太誘惑人了吧 ~ 還有你的獸人化獸設也是, 如果有其他貓咪愛上你應該不意外 XD

話說貓科動物異瞳好像常常是一邊失明 ? 所以請好好保護眼睛 XD

好的我會盡量找問題給你 (?) 呵呵

----------


## 狼の寂

Sworn 你好嗷~
歡迎來到狼之樂園  :wuffer_howl: 

這裡是下潛的有點嚴重的寂狼...  @A@
興趣是畫畫、研究狼以及其他掠食動物,還有接觸一點文學
個性嘛....  基本上算是溫馴吧，不過咱也是很兇的吶 `w´
目前努的在專研畫技中
叫咱小寂或是阿寂就可以囉~  :3

狼網基本上算是個包含許多性質的大家庭
大家也都十分和善
有空的話不妨多逛逛各個版面啊 w

如果有甚麼問題的話可以提出來啊
這樣可以更快的融入這裡

那麼...
以後還請多指教囉~ OwO
どうぞ　よろしくお願いします  :wuffer_grin:

----------

